# This computer is in use and has been locked



## andrew95035 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've searched this already, but all the suggestions have not worked for me. I feel like I have the most complicated case...

*Running a Windows XP*

One day I was just surfing the web, and I turn my computer off, and I notice that it doesn't take me to my *Welcome screen* anymore. Also I don't think it's an issue about the screen saver because it occurs when I choose to *login or log off*. I am *not *locked out of my computer. I can sign on just fine. I just want to use the welcome screen. It just goes to this:

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unlock Computer
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This computer is in use and has been locked

Only KIDZPC\Andrew or an administrator can unlock this computer

Username:

Pass:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Here's what I have tried:

1) Control Panel > User Accounts > Change the way users log on or off > Check both boxes (Use the welcome screen and use faster switching)

2) 
1. Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
2. Locate the Scrnsave.exe value under the following registry key:
HKEY_USERS\.Default\Control Panel\Desktop
3. On the Edit menu, click String, type logon.scr, and then click OK.
4. Locate the ScreenSaverIsSecure value.
5. On the Edit menu, click String, type 0, and then click OK.
6. Quit Registry Editor.

3) Virus scan via AVG FREE 8.0.

4) Properties > Screen Saver > Checked "On resume, display Welcome screen" > Power > Advanced Tab > Unchecked Prompt for password when computer resumes from standby

I've looked literally everywhere for help...


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not for sure on this, but I have had the same issues and feel the same way,
I think it is from installing .NET framework...
Have you installed that lately ??

if so and you don't think you need it, uninstall it and see what happens you can always reinstall it later.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you sure that you are turning your machine off? I think you are putting it into sleep mode instead.

How are you shutting down? If you are using the power switch, many machines put the macine in standby mode unless the button is pressed and help >4 seconds. If you are using a keyboard button, it may be set to standby instead of power off.


----------

